# Looking For Good Pdi



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

Am going to pick up a 301BQ 10th Annv edition from Holman motors on Tuesday. This forum really helped us solidify that decision (both on getting that model and using Holman motors)...I see a lot of discussion about a good PDI...but I can't find a good link. Anyone have a link to a good checklist.
thanks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This is the one put together by our very own Oregon_Camper. The very one that I believe at least 95% of us have used at least once. You can also find a link to it (and to his website) in his signature here on Outbackers.com.

PDI checklist


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just got a price quote on a 10th anniversary 301bq from Holman's. A very good price, but they're 2,200 miles away from us. Let us know how the PDI goes, and how Holman treats you. I've got 301bq fever!


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> I just got a price quote on a 10th anniversary 301bq from Holman's. A very good price, but they're 2,200 miles away from us. Let us know how the PDI goes, and how Holman treats you. I've got 301bq fever!


Thanks for the PDI link
So far, fairly good experience with Holman. Have done a majority of communication over email. Their price was $6K cheaper than the only local dealer with a 10th Ann edition 401BQ and the local dealer wouldn't even discuss prices down in Holman's range.
There have been a couple of times with the Holman rep I've worked with where he has reneged on the info he sent me...always apologizes...but...
But for $6K cheaper and a 500 mile drive, I haven't pushed the issue. I was unable to sell my current travel trailer on my own, so they quoted me trade-in value with pics and descriptions all on-line which was nice.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Surprisingly, our local dealer (so far) has been pretty competitive with their pricing, and we're only off by $500 to $1,800 compared to Lakeshore or Holman's price. I would save the most by picking up a new trailer myself, but that would involve a 5,000 mile round-trip drive and about a week of my time. The local dealer has offered $2,000 more for our trade compared to Lakeshore, which is another nice surprise, but then again this would be our third Outback from them in about five years, lol... Can you tell me if Holman has surprised you with any "hidden" fees, like the PDI or anything else? Our local dealer can't figure out how Lakeshore and Holman are selling these units so cheap, and is convinced they must be hiding something. I told them it's because they're the nation's largest wholesalers, period. I also had my Outbacker's.com t-shirt on, so I think that rattled them a bit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Surprisingly, our local dealer (so far) has been pretty competitive with their pricing, and we're only off by $500 to $1,800 compared to Lakeshore or Holman's price. I would save the most by picking up a new trailer myself, but that would involve a 5,000 mile round-trip drive and about a week of my time. The local dealer has offered $2,000 more for our trade compared to Lakeshore, which is another nice surprise, but then again this would be our third Outback from them in about five years, lol... Can you tell me if Holman has surprised you with any "hidden" fees, like the PDI or anything else? Our local dealer can't figure out how Lakeshore and Holman are selling these units so cheap, and is convinced they must be hiding something. I told them it's because they're the nation's largest wholesalers, period. I also had my Outbacker's.com t-shirt on, so I think that rattled them a bit.


No they don't hide any fees, when I picked up my trailer from lakeshore there were no dealer fees, they let me camp on their property the first night to really try everything out, then assigned two people the next morning to fix everything I found. No one was looking at their watch on how long it took. They even let me borrow some tools to install the hitch on the trailer. Neither Lakeshore or holmans does much to encourage trade-ins.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We drove to Lakeshore and back from Oregon...saved $5,000 after the cost of the trip.

Nothing was hidden...GREAT experience! Would do it again in a heartbeat if we were in the market for another trailer.

BTW...the 301BQ is an AWESOME choice!! Love ours.....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Oregon. I think if the difference is $1,000 or less, I'll stay local. Lakeshore doesn't seem to be interested in our 28RSDS at all, and never returned my e-mails - I finally had to phone them. The sales guy (who apparently replaced Marci about six months ago) also claimed that his e-mail price quote was for the non-10th anniversary edition, when I specifically inquired about the 10th anniversary model. When I told him his price was the same as Holman's 10th anniversary model, he backpedalled a bit. A little flaky so far...

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but after looking at the 301bq (non-anniversary edition), we have a few concerns which may seem kind of trivial. We're not crazy about the two-tone cabinets, the three choices of ho-hum interior decor, and a few other things. I was also surprised to see that there are no roof vents in the bunk room or the rear bedroom. No way to ventilate those areas without opening a window! I also don't see how I can fit a satellite box on the 8" deep entertainment center shelves. Otherwise, the floor plan seems awesome, and it's nice to see that Gilligan has incorporated so many of our mods from the last few years - less work for me!


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

Like others have said...no hidden fees at Holmans either. I just completed all the financial info/paperwork this week. There is a processing feed added onto the price, but they told me that up front.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think I have the PDI committed to memory by now, but Oregon's list is extremely thorough and helpful. The offer from Lakeshore and Holman to spend a night on their property while checking out the new trailer is a big plus, especially when you're traveling a long distance. Which interior did you get? I see two models on Holman's web site, and they both have sales pending. We're headed to the local dealer today to "take another look", so you know what that means - resistance is futile, lol...


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> I think I have the PDI committed to memory by now, but Oregon's list is extremely thorough and helpful. The offer from Lakeshore and Holman to spend a night on their property while checking out the new trailer is a big plus, especially when you're traveling a long distance. Which interior did you get? I see two models on Holman's web site, and they both have sales pending. We're headed to the local dealer today to "take another look", so you know what that means - resistance is futile, lol...


We went with the Russet interior...that is our sales pending. They now have another 301BQ that they seem to have just gotten in


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

That is great PDI. Used it when we bought our OB from Lakeshore. If fact, they even asked if we were members of Outbackers.com. Drove from NJ and would also do it again too.


----------

